
Ask HN: What's your plan for 2016 or What tech you are looking forward - lnk2w
A coworker and I were talking about what we wanted to do, and I thought that was a good topic to discuss.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a job in a bigger city, and I&#x27;m really thinking about learn Go or Elixr.
======
krapp
I need to find regular work, and justify the CS and graphic design degrees I
now have to pay off.

I'm currently working on rebuilding my personal site, hosting my portfolio
(currently split between Behance.net and Linkedin) and resume, dusting off
various aborted projects and hosting them on my site as resume filler, and
trying my best to make a four year gap in employment while I was going to
school and only taking short-term and freelance projects not look radioactive.

I'm not planning on learning any new tech, but I need to brush up on my art
and writing skills, and actually finish a game project that isn't terrible, so
i'm planning on doing the 1 game a month challenge just to prod myself. I
might wind up trying and giving up on Clojure again.

~~~
sharemywin
Pretty sure finishing school is not considered a gap of employment. Also,
Could put Self Employed/Finished Degree then list the 4 years and list the
projects as bullets underneath. Similar to what I did.

~~~
krapp
Yeah, i'm probably unnecessarily paranoid about it but it does still bother
me.

------
Cyberdog
I had a project idea recently. It's pretty ambitious, but if I can just find
the time and drive to complete it, I think it would be profitable. I think my
new year's resolution, such as it may be, will be to actually launch the
thing. We'll see.

------
B_Howe
Starting a new blog. Should I go for free hosting? or buy a domain?

~~~
krapp
I would say buy a domain. It's not that expensive nowadays, and if you're
concerned about SEO, better to have a good domain and not use it than let
someone else get to it first.

